# Make Storebought Cube as smooth as a DIY?



## Durben (May 29, 2008)

Hello, is there anyway to make a store bought cube as smooth as a DIY?
Making it more easy in cutting corners and to stopping it from lock-ups?

Sorry if there was already a topic like this.


----------



## MasakitChan (May 29, 2008)

I have only one idea. Solve it several times and break it in for a long, long time. Eventually after a year with you who knows, it could even be far superior than DIY's, right?


----------



## PCwizCube (May 29, 2008)

Pestvic on YouTube has an excellent tutorial on making a store bought cube almost as good as a DIY. I tried it, and my cube now cuts corners WAY better, and turns much faster and smoother.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xQ0ywP-bbU


----------



## andatude (May 30, 2009)

My storebought is godly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GwaJO4-zQU&feature=channel_page


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 30, 2009)

andatude said:


> My storebought is godly.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GwaJO4-zQU&feature=channel_page



same 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVjO614ln2c


----------



## spdcbr (May 30, 2009)

If you work with it long enough, It will be better than a diy.


----------



## DcF1337 (May 30, 2009)

No offence but I don't see how a storebought can be better than a DIY.

Storeboughts aren't adjustable or customizable, unless you mix them with other cubes. But then it wouldn't be considered a storebought anymore.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't think when I was writing that. I'm aware that storeboughts have springs, but IMO DIYs are still better.


----------



## spdcbr (May 30, 2009)

Storebrought do have springs, and you can adjust them if you take the center caps off. They are superglued in factories. Pestvic has a vid on how to do it. Besides, Rubik's Hungary version Rubik's Studio cube is a pretty good cube.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 30, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Storebrought do have springs, and you can adjust them if you take the center caps off. They are superglued in factories. Pestvic has a vid on how to do it. Besides, Rubik's Hungary version Rubik's Studio cube is a pretty good cube.



Err... most storeboughts you can't adjust without modding. Most of them have rivets and therefore impossible to adjust, but you could mod it and put screws, but then you need to get a diy core, diy springs, etc. That would mean it's pretty much a hybrid between a storebought and a diy, making it not a storebought.


----------



## toast (May 30, 2009)

My storebought's okay compared to what my friend has. His storebought is really, really good, it felt like a type D to me. It was really loose and cut corners fairly good. He said he only lubed it with Jig-a-loo, which I find really hard to believe.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 30, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> No offence but I don't see how a storebought can be better than a DIY.
> 
> Storeboughts aren't adjustable or customizable, unless you mix them with other cubes. But then it wouldn't be considered a storebought anymore.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I didn't think when I was writing that. I'm aware that storeboughts have springs, but IMO DIYs are still better.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts3PaLoPqF0


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 1, 2009)

I popped the centers off one of my storeboughts, and sure enough, the "unturnable" screw was there. Has anyone carved them out so you can adjust storebought tension?

I realize lots of love with the cube loosens it up incredibly, but what if someone wanted to take a shortcut?


----------



## Cheese_Board (Jun 2, 2009)

They are not screws, they are rivets. They can't be adjusted, even if you carved them to look like screws. That would be like the rivets on the V-cubes - they look like screws, but turning them does nothing.


----------



## Shmekekey (Jun 2, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> andatude said:
> 
> 
> > My storebought is godly.
> ...



This is my old store bought.. I use another one now


----------



## musicninja17 (May 26, 2010)

*bump*

How does one pop a center cap off a storebought?


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Aug 1, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Pestvic on YouTube has an excellent tutorial on making a store bought cube almost as good as a DIY. I tried it, and my cube now cuts corners WAY better, and turns much faster and smoother.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xQ0ywP-bbU



the vide's ben taken down but can you give us an overview of what he does?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPCPWLCNB4I


----------

